# Premiere rendert nicht fertig



## Doofkatze (22. Februar 2003)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem. 
Ich hab mit Premiere 6.5 ein 1std Video gemacht aber es rendert nur bis 19min.32sec.  Obwohl ich noch 30 GB auf der platte frei hab ! 
Was kann ich da machen ? 
Thx für alle antworten.

Doofkatze


----------



## trickyiki (22. Februar 2003)

was kriegst du für eine fehlermeldung?


----------



## goela (22. Februar 2003)

Bitte gibt uns mehr Hintergrundinformationen, wie Dateisystem (FAT, NTFS usw.), Betriebssystem und vor allem die Fehlermeldung!

Du hast nicht zufällig nur den Arbeitsbereich exportiert bzw. rendern lassen?


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Februar 2003)

also es gibt überhaupt keine Fehlermeldung der hört einfach auf zu rendern.
OS habe ich Windows 2000 mit Service pack 3 und als Dateisystem NTFS.


----------



## goela (22. Februar 2003)

Kannst Du das gerenderte AVI dann auch abspielen? Wenn ja, dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, Dein Projekteinstellungen zu kontrollieren.
Ist dies nur bei diesem Projekt oder ist es immer so?


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Februar 2003)

Ne es nur bei dem Projekt so. Ja kann ich halt aber nur 19 min von 1std.
Was kann ich denn bei den Projekteinstlg so umstellen ? 
thx doofkatze

[edit]
so also hab geschaut ich hab jetzt nur bei allen settings lower field first eingestellt.


----------



## goela (22. Februar 2003)

Schau mal unter den Projekteinstellungen: Siehe Anhang!
Hier muss "Ganzes Projekt" stehen!


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Februar 2003)

ja da steht ganzes Projekt  funzt trotzdem nicht.
hab auch bei den Projekteinstellungen alles auf gleich gestellt.
Bringt auch nichts..
greets doofkatze


----------



## El_Schubi (23. Februar 2003)

du sagst: er hört einfach auf zu rendern. ist der progress-balken dann zum ende gelaufen, oder bricht er einfach mittendrin ab.
wenn der balken bei dir bis zum ende läuft, kann ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, daß du die in/out points deiner timeline verändert hast.
sollte er mittendrin abbrechen, kann ich ohne es zu sehen nichts dazu sagen.

mfg el


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Februar 2003)

Ja ne der Balken geht nich bis zum Ende sondert hört einfach irgendwo in der mitte auf zu rendern.
und dann öffnet sich auch das video aber nur es is halt 19 min lang 

Juhu habs geschafft ! Also folgendes die platte wos drauf sollte war FAT32 hab sie auf NTFS gemacht weil alle anderen Platten auch auf NTFS waren und jetzt funzts ! 
Also vielen Dank für die Hilfe

mFg Doofkatze


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2003)

Tja, wie ich ja schon Anfangs geschrieben habe. NTFS oder FAT32!


----------

